# "Με τα λόγια (γίνεται)", 14 Μαρτίου : Έμιλυ Ντίκινσον / 36 ποιήματα + 2 γράμματα



## argyro (Feb 22, 2013)

Το "Με τα λόγια (γίνεται)" θα γιορτάσει τον φετινό 'Μήνα της ποίησης' με 36 ποιήματα + 2 γράμματα της Emily Dickinson, 
την Πέμπτη 14 Μαρτίου 2013, στις 19:30, στο Θέατρο της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι). 

Η Ντίκινσον (1830-1886), αν και παρέμεινε σχεδόν αφανής όσο ζούσε, αναγνωρίζεται πλέον ως από τους σημαντικότερους Αμερικανούς -και όχι μόνο- ποιητές, και είναι δημοφιλής διεθνώς. Πέρασε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής της στο πατρικό της, στο Άμχερστ, και, μέχρι τον θάνατό της, όσα από τα σχεδόν 1800 ποιήματά της δεν είχε περιλάβει σε γράμματά της, παρέμεναν άγνωστα, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.

Στην εκδήλωση τού "μτλγ", 16 αγγλόφωνοι και 16 ελληνόφωνοι αναγνώστες, οι:

Adrianne Kalfopoulou, Alicia Corialano, Alicia Stallings, Anna Haughton, Brady Kiesling, Geeta Roopnarine, Ginger F. Zaimis, Jennifer Hicks, Jessica Bell, Monica McShane, Nathan Kuhlman, Peter O'Leary, Rosemary Donnelly, Stefanos Bacigal, Thodoris Chiotis, Walter Preston, Άννα Γρίβα, Αντωνία Γουναροπούλου-Τουρίκη, Γιάννα Μπούκοβα, Γιάννης Δούκας, Δανάη Σιώζιου, Ζυράννα Ζατέλη, Ηρώ Νικοπούλου, Θεώνη Κοτίνη, Κατερίνα Ηλιοπούλου, Λένια Ζαφειροπούλου, Λιάνα Σακελλίου, Νίκος Αναστασόπουλος, Παυλίνα Μάρβιν, Σταμάτης Πολενάκης, Στέργιος Μήτας, και Χρήστος Σιορίκης,

θα διαβάσουν στο πρωτότυπο, καθώς και σε γνωστές αλλά και νέες μεταφράσεις, 36 ποιήματα και 2 γράμματά της.
Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξει ο μεταφραστής της Έμιλυ Ντίκινσον, Ερρίκος Σοφράς, με ένα γράμμα της.

Θα χαρούμε να είστε μαζί μας,
μτλγ

www.facebook.com/me.ta.logia.ginetai
http://metalogiaginetai.blogspot.gr/

Πρόσκληση


----------

